# Boots (for me!)



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you mean boots for cold weather? If so, I highly recommend Mountain Horse fleece lined boots. I just got a pair this season. They are sooooo warm. Hopefully the zippers on those things hold up.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I love my Justin Gypsys


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have warm boots, I meant boots just for hacking.


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

I have never had a pair of gypsies, but I hear they are comfortable. I absolutely love my Tony Lama's. THey are super comfortable and kind of warm. I had a pair of Ariat Probabies. They were comfortable, but the inside lining came out of them within a few months of purchase.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Justin gypsies are so comfortable and pretty I have two pairs! A pink/brown pair and a black/baby blue pair.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

SayiWont said:


> I have never had a pair of gypsies, but I hear they are comfortable. I absolutely love my Tony Lama's. THey are super comfortable and kind of warm. I had a pair of Ariat Probabies. They were comfortable, but the inside lining came out of them within a few months of purchase.


The liners on some Ariats are suppose to come out for those who need a 1/2 size difference


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

WickedNag said:


> The liners on some Ariats are suppose to come out for those who need a 1/2 size difference


The lining on these was not supposed to come out. I bought them brand new and there was a small tear in the inside. It eventually grew and the whole lining came out. These are the boots I had: Ariat Women's ProBaby Western Boots - Driftwood Brown


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

SayiWont said:


> The lining on these was not supposed to come out. I bought them brand new and there was a small tear in the inside. It eventually grew and the whole lining came out. These are the boots I had: Ariat Women's ProBaby Western Boots - Driftwood Brown


Ahh that's sad... I would not have been a happy camper at all in that situation.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I've just been wearing my hiking boots. I wore my cowboy boots last fall, before it got too cold for them. The problem with any kind of cowboy type boot is that they are lousy for walking or rock crawling. And I'm likely to do both during the course of a several hour trail ride.

I read somewhere that it's better to ride in hiking boots than hike in riding boots. True statement!

That being said, I'm going to be looking for a pair of hiking boots with less of a lug sole come springtime. I use endurance stirrups and I'm not terribly concerned with getting a boot hung up in one of them--but less lugs makes it less likely!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

SailorGriz, How about trying the packer boots. Lace up, somewhat smooth sole, heel to prevent your foot from slipping forward. probably work for rock crawling as well.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I ride in a pair of Ariat's. They are pretty darn beat up looking now - they have been hosed off, gone through poop, mud and all kinds of stuff so they aren't fancy looking. They are comfortable enough but I wouldn't climb rocks or anything else in them. 

I am going to check out the kinds y'all talked about. I need a new pair to ride in!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I've rode in Ariat all my life and have had very few problems with them. 

If you don't want to purchase a pair of cowboy boots, check out these. They are super comfortable and I had a similar pair that lasted me a few years until I grew out of them. 

Justins do not seem as comfortable to me, but that is just a personal preference thing. Both brands are perfectly acceptable for riding, and either one would work.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Tennessee, I like those!!! I would like to get something besides cowboy boots - my right instep is HIGH and I can't wear certain boots because they are too tight.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Nokota said:


> SailorGriz, How about trying the packer boots. Lace up, somewhat smooth sole, heel to prevent your foot from slipping forward. probably work for rock crawling as well.


Agreed. I have a pair I bought as hiking boots, but the smooth sole, high heel and strong support make them good for riding...just a bit heavy.

I use Roper sneakers for scrambling around stuff and riding as well. (Mens Kiltie Style Horseshoe Roper (Equine - Apparel Footwear - Mens - Footwear))


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Packer boots look like a good option. Never heard the term so I had to google it. I'll look for some when I'm in the market in a few months! Thanks!


----------

